

OnTheAir vs. Airtime vs. Hangouts... Is Live video exploding? - abelnation
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/27/ontheair/

======
nextparadigms
The thing about artists and politicians, etc, can also be done, and has been
done with Hangouts. It was also called On Air before these guys had the name.
I don't know why Google is still not allowing everyone to use that feature,
though.

------
rjt2284
They are built on TokBox, which seems to be getting some traction as well.
Will be interesting to see if it's just one killer app or many that emerge.

~~~
janineyoong
Thanks! TokBox provides the video platform, but the OnTheAir team is a small,
super-smart group which is tightly focused on nailing the end-user experience.
The stuff they think about - everything from testing how to promote shows to
where the users' eye-level is - has been incredibly thorough and thoughtful.
We've been really impressed with them.

